# Maggie and Pike playing



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugn9xVl_QgM


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Pike and Maggie are beautiful together. Maggie is one very sweet gal.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Even his bark is cute


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

how cute. I love the way he hides his head under the cabinet so Maggie can't get to him and proceeds to bark.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG that was the cutest thing 
the way Pike goes under the cabinet is adorable
Maggie is so sweet and GORGEOUS


----------

